# Emigration to Canada



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello again and Happy New Year to everyone!
I was wondering if anyone could help me find when exactly my great uncle emigrated to Canada and what ship he sailed on. His name was George Rutherford Peters (born 1870 in Greenock - died 1948 Saskatchewan). In the 1916 census he says he arrived in 1907, but I can't find a passenger list.
In 1910 he returned to the UK to fetch his wife Isabella - Montreal to Liverpool and back... Empress of Britain then Empress of Ireland were the ships. Found lists and pictures of ships on Ancestry.
Their children were left in an orphanage! When Mary the eldest was 18 she took her three youngest siblings (George Rutherford, James and Margaret Marshall) to join their parents, travelling on a troop ship. This seems to have been the Metagama (1916 Liverpool - St John Brunswick). Apparently Mary was seasick and the soldiers looked after the youngsters... Anyone got any ideas which regiments might have been involved?
Another brother John, born 1896, left earlier - according to the 1916 census, he arrived in Canada in 1911, but haven't found that yet.
Yours hopefully,
tgar


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Can find a Geo R Peters sailing on the 9/March/1907 aboard the Allan Line steamer LAURENTIAN. Glasgow for Halifax NS
His calculated DOB is given as 1872. In my experience this can mean 2 years either way. He is described as single , occupation Farm Labourer.
Have you looked at Canadian incomeing passengers?

regards
Roger


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply! That could well be him. Where would I find Canadian incoming passengers? I have a subscription to Ancestry, but not any of the other sites...
regards,
tgar


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

You should be able to find on Ancestry.Try here
http://collectionscanada.ca/databas...erval=20&PHPSESSID=gploc6349p12ap10vnpq79s613

regards
Roger


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again. Found it on your link, and also the same on Ancestry. Unfortunately no picture of the ship. But where on earth was he going? I can't read that destination!
tgar


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

tgar said:


> Unfortunately no picture of the ship. But where on earth was he going? I can't read that destination!
> tgar


Me too! There are plenty of picture of LAURENTIAN on the internet.

regards
Roger


----------

